# Rams



## stuarth44 (Oct 9, 2022)

Wanted a splitter, so seeing as I  use hydraulics a lot, I bought 12 of em off of FB Market place, they are 900mm stoke metric ram40mm 85 bore, but I needed to shorten one
the condition is excellent, but someone had locked the gland retaining nut with some sorta stuff and nothing would shift it, I  used a 3/4 drive windy hammer to no avail, hadda split the nut, but on the others, I will not need to take the nut off as I realized the gland will sit behind the jaws in my 16-inch chuck, with seals off, now I need a thread cutting insert as the HSS  seems not to cut
A cylinder like this  would be up to a thousand here, I paid 1200 for 12, will paint, and should be able to double my dollars


----------



## benmychree (Oct 9, 2022)

Rams are generally induction hardened, you could cut the diameter smaller down to a softer zone that could be HSS threaded. Some cheaper rams are just hard chromed, which is not very thick.


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 9, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Rams are generally induction hardened, you could cut the diameter smaller down to a softer zone that could be HSS threaded. Some cheaper rams are just hard chromed, which is not very thick.


found an insert, thread went well, learned that you have to plunge em perpendicular to the work


----------

